# Athena vs Chorus Shifters/derailleurs



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Is there any mechanical or performance differences between Chorus and Athena 11s shifters and derailleurs (other than materials)?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

joeyb1000 said:


> Is there any mechanical or performance differences between Chorus and Athena 11s shifters and derailleurs (other than materials)?


For newer model years, YES. Athena = PowerShift, Chorus/Record/SuperRecord = UltraShift.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

To expound on what OJ said: Athena thumb button = 1 cog at a time. Chorus thumb button = multiple cogs the further you press down. 

For the derailleurs; yes, functionally the same with only a weight difference.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

A mechanic that I respect told me that Athena didn't have the "snap" and crispness in the shift lever action that the Chorus system has. Several of his customers who went to Athena from Chorus 10sp were disappointed with the feel. I can vouch for Chorus, but I've never ridden Athena.


----------

